# My Fleet



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

My Fleet of trucks.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Better photo of Blue Chevy.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

nice trucks! i like the two fords! very nice


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet fleet of trucks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Soon as you cycle out those Chevys it will be a great fleet of trucks !


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great lookin fleet!


----------



## JDT (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice Trucks, Which Plow do you like the best?


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

JDT;658614 said:


> Nice Trucks, Which Plow do you like the best?


I like the Westerns best.
I have an extra Western in my shop with about a season on it, guys have been trying to buy it off me for a while but I just don't want to part with it.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Lux Lawn;658642 said:


> I like the Westerns best.
> I have an extra Western in my shop with about a season on it, guys have been trying to buy it off me for a while but I just don't want to part with it.


nice trucks and its always better to have an extra lying roundwesport


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

iceyman;658647 said:


> nice trucks and its always better to have an extra lying roundwesport


Thats what I figured, as it is it will only fit my blue Chevy.
If I ever buy a truck without a plow all I need is maybe a new undercarriage and wiring harness.


----------



## JDT (Nov 16, 2008)

Lux Lawn;658642 said:


> I like the Westerns best.
> I have an extra Western in my shop with about a season on it, guys have been trying to buy it off me for a while but I just don't want to part with it.


I have a curtis...its been ok, but not sure if I'd buy one again. A couple guys around here have westerns. The new plow they have has a western poly v plow. Looks nice.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

grandview;658546 said:


> Soon as you cycle out those Chevys it will be a great fleet of trucks !


I second that GV!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

The Fords probably push a little better but the Chevys double the gas milage. 
The Blue F250 is also my everyday truck, just wish it was a little better on gas.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice trucks, I have seen them around alot during the season, especially the dump


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Is that red Chevy an S10 or a half-ton?

Nice fleet, man.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;658911 said:


> Nice trucks, I have seen them around alot during the season, especially the dump


Did you wave???
We work mostly in Cuyahoga County and a little in Lake.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Krieger91;658934 said:


> Is that red Chevy an S10 or a half-ton?
> 
> Nice fleet, man.


Little Red Is a 1500 Silverado.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, nice collection you've got going.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes I waved, and no not the one finger either, lol. I try and be nice to all the other guys I see around. But most of them dont feel that way, lol. I usually see you guys when I am in Richmond hts, and Mayfield, etc.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

uh who snuck the chevy's in there larry? haha


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;659579 said:


> Yes I waved, and no not the one finger either, lol. I try and be nice to all the other guys I see around. But most of them dont feel that way, lol. I usually see you guys when I am in Richmond hts, and Mayfield, etc.


Thats nice, I'm sure I get the finger enough.:waving:

uh who snuck the chevy's in there larry? haha 
__________________
-Kurt-

Nothing wrong with them Chevys Kurt.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

I know, just gotta mess with you. I used to be a chevy truck fan but I got the two fords so cheap that i had to do it. They've been good so far so i can't complain.


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

a fisher would look nice onthat dump but nice fleet


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

One of my employees keeps asking why we don't plow with the dump truck.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice Trucks.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Trailer I picked up used last week. I really needed another 16 footer.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats a huge tongue toolbox!


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice fleet....I really like the trailer.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

*New Truck*

Just picked this up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## 350-CHEVY (Nov 27, 2007)

i think i've seen that trailer on here or lawnsite before. i dont remember the name but i think it was a younger guy pulling it with a explorer or blazer or something

nice looking trailer


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Newest truck in the fleet, just picked it up 2006 HD with 38,000 miles on it.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

we can tell whos makin the money this year.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

kc2006;856483 said:


> we can tell whos makin the money this year.


Must be you, haven't seen you around forever.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

some of us have to work ya know! lol Just been chuggin along workin this year. Just bought a house, goin tomorrow to sign the papers, so that whole adventures been takin alot of time. Got my car done this summer too, so that was keepin me busy.

But back to topic...

Man pretty soon you'll be using escalades to plow. haha


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

What size Western? is on that nnbs 1500?
Whats in the front end for the lift and how does it hold the weight?

Nice looking rigs by the way


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Squires;856613 said:


> What size Western? is on that nnbs 1500?
> Whats in the front end for the lift and how does it hold the weight?
> 
> Nice looking rigs by the way


7.5 Western
2' lift in the front, it seems to hold the plow pretty well. Last year I had some weight in the back, about #450.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks nice, I really like the newest addition.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

kc2006;659858 said:


> I know, just gotta mess with you. I used to be a chevy truck fan but I got the two fords so cheap that i had to do it. They've been good so far so i can't complain.


yep got them cheap no body wants them :laughing:


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

KL&M Snow Div.;857278 said:


> Looks nice, I really like the newest addition.


Thank you.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice fleet. I realy like the blue Chevy is it a 1500, 2500, or 3500? Is the white 3500 dump 4wd?


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

mercer_me;857400 said:


> Very nice fleet. I realy like the blue Chevy is it a 1500, 2500, or 3500? Is the white 3500 dump 4wd?


The Blue Chevy is a 1995 K2500 it has about 121,000 miles on it and still running strong.

The Dump is a 1996 3500 4wd. The speedometer is off by 8 mph so I don't know how many miles are on it but it show 45,000. It was a flatbed many years ago, the guy I bought it from turn it into a dump.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice trucks. Good choice with the westerns. 

p.s. My bulls beat your cavs


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

ultimate plow;857834 said:


> Nice trucks. Good choice with the westerns.
> 
> p.s. My bulls beat your cavs


Thank you.

They got lucky  .


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

.......................


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Geez Larry, I didn't realize you had that many trucks. Nice looking fleet, but that Ford is looking awfully lonely!


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

i hope thats a boss painted yellow. i hate meyer. 

Make that money!....if it ever snows.


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

Lux Lawn;659031 said:


> Did you wave???
> We work mostly in Cuyahoga County and a little in Lake.


There's an apartment complex over in Richmond Hts- Marcella Arms - that i gave up. I know they'll be looking for someone to plow this year...

P.S. - oh yeah, I forgot - they stuck me for 2 grand.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

RepoMan207;890882 said:


> Geez Larry, I didn't realize you had that many trucks. Nice looking fleet, but that Ford is looking awfully lonely!


Thats the last Ford I own, the other one I had blew the Tranny.



kc2006;892903 said:


> i hope thats a boss painted yellow. i hate meyer.
> Make that money!....if it ever snows.


LOL, I wish it was a Boss painted yellow...its actually a Best plow. They are a local manufacturer that kind of copied the Meyers set-up. It is actually less complicated then a Meyers. It was on the truck when I bought it from a friend of mine three years ago.



GatorDL55;892907 said:


> There's an apartment complex over in Richmond Hts- Marcella Arms - that i gave up. I know they'll be looking for someone to plow this year...
> 
> P.S. - oh yeah, I forgot - they stuck me for 2 grand.


Man you came a long way to plow from the west side. You need to stay after them with an attorney.
I think I will pass on plowing that place this year.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Just added for the summer. The bed was my trailer that I had cut and made into a dove tail. Truck lettering is on order and will be done in 7-10 days and under body truck boxes will be added in a couple of weeks.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Lux Lawn;1036577 said:


> Just added for the summer. The bed was my trailer that I had cut and made into a dove tail. Truck lettering is on order and will be done in 7-10 days and under body truck boxes will be added in a couple of weeks.


so let me get this right you hacked up a perfectly good trailer that you could have given to me lol just bustin' man. Looks really good Much easier then towing a trailer around. Great looking fleet too.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

the ford with the western plow is the only way to go :laughing::laughing:











ford trucks the best never rest 
the heartbeat stops here/ford

96 f250 7.6 western unimount


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

nice job on the lawncare truck. that looks good for being an old trailer.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1036599 said:


> so let me get this right you hacked up a perfectly good trailer that you could have given to me lol just bustin' man. Looks really good Much easier then towing a trailer around. Great looking fleet too.


Thanks, I always wanted to try one of these trucks. I really like the idea of not having to pull a trailer.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Lux Lawn;1036630 said:


> Thanks, I always wanted to try one of these trucks. I really like the idea of not having to pull a trailer.


ya it seems like a nicer idea. How steep is the ramp to load up on it?


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great looking equipment. You are gonna love that lawn truck!! Saves a lot of time from having to pull around and back up a trailer at the site.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

nice job on the truck/trailer


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

cleansweep007;1036634 said:


> Great looking equipment. You are gonna love that lawn truck!! Saves a lot of time from having to pull around and back up a trailer at the site.


Thanks, do you have one. 


EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1036632 said:


> ya it seems like a nicer idea. How steep is the ramp to load up on it?


The ramp with the dove tail is a little steeper then a regular trailer gate but its not bad. I haven't put any equipment on it yet. Yesterday I just worked on mounting a few things to it. There is still a decent amount that I want to do to it before its finished.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

No I don't, but I like the idea


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

RepoMan207;890882 said:


> Geez Larry, I didn't realize you had that many trucks. Nice looking fleet, but that Ford is looking awfully lonely!


and the boss, but atlest the boss is on the right truck!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

the new boss 92;1036780 said:


> and the boss, but atlest the boss is on the right truck!


That Boss worked out nice this season, even though I only got to use it once.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

New truck lettered.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

........................


----------

